# Please Help! New here with rescue.



## PaTony (Feb 7, 2011)

I saw an ad for a 6 year old GS. When I went to see her, I was told she was given to this person by a breeder. The breeder didn't have no more use for her?? Thats insane. But anyhow.
This lady could not keep her, since she had to many dogs, and her male was being aggresive towards her.
I noticed when i was there, she had her tail between her legs, and her head low walking around. She is not aggresive in any way shape or form.
But she has been here two weeks, "not long", and is still shaking if we even look at her. She lays next to my recliner, and will not move. She gets up if I leave the room, and follows me. 
If I go outside to get the mail, or anything, my wife says she freaks out, and tries to go through the window to get to me.
If my kids, wife...etc. call her, she will go to them "sometimes", head low, and tail between legs, and is shaking. I feel so bad for her. I try to divert her attention, and snap her out of it, but it won't work. I don't want to pet her and "approve of her panic", while she is doing it. 
She has pee'd for me twice a day. I took her for two weeks outside, and she won't even poop! I have all her vet records from a month ago, and all her blood work. Clean bill of health!
I will not give up on her. I just need advise. Please!! I feel so bad for her. If there is a knock at the door, she runs for the hallway to hide. When I have had comapny twice, even a small child, she is afraid. I want to help her so badly. Can this be changed, or is 6 years old to hard to change that?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I moved this to general rescue because some of us have fostered older dogs (and younger ones) like this. 

Yes - she can change - I am heading out but wanted to thank you for taking her!


----------



## PaTony (Feb 7, 2011)

Oops, sorry. I have to get used to the forum.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tony? Where are you at? She's so terribly scared that it breaks my heart. There are a lot of people in PA (I'm assuming you are here in this state) that know many good trainers and behaviorists.

Yes! She can be changed. She needs kindest, direction and socialization but with patience it will all be worth while.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you for taking her in and for looking for ways to help her! 
Has she not had a BM in 2 weeks? Do you think maybe she could be eating it? Considering where she came from, is it possible for you to have a vet check her out soon? Not sure I would trust any paperwork from her prior owner/breeder.
I hope this poor girl does well-there are a lot of experienced people here that can help you with her. She deserves a chance at a good life and it is wonderful that you and your family are putting in the effort to help her


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Do you have a crate for her? She might like the security of being in it when you're not with her. For now I would have your wife and kids kind of ignore her and just drop treats near her when they walk by, not really calling her or trying to pet her just yet. I believe it would help to have a trainer come out and evaluate her and give you some training help that could help build confidence. Thanks so much for taking her in, she'll need some time but she'll respond to your kindness


----------



## PaTony (Feb 7, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Tony? Where are you at? She's so terribly scared that it breaks my heart. There are a lot of people in PA (I'm assuming you are here in this state) that know many good trainers and behaviorists.
> 
> Yes! She can be changed. She needs kindest, direction and socialization but with patience it will all be worth while.


I still have to fill out my profile. I am in Murrysville. I am very pateint. I just feel so bad for her.


----------



## PaTony (Feb 7, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Thank you for taking her in and for looking for ways to help her!
> Has she not had a BM in 2 weeks? Do you think maybe she could be eating it? Considering where she came from, is it possible for you to have a vet check her out soon? Not sure I would trust any paperwork from her prior owner/breeder.
> I hope this poor girl does well-there are a lot of experienced people here that can help you with her. She deserves a chance at a good life and it is wonderful that you and your family are putting in the effort to help her


No, I don't think she is eating it. She did it the first night she came here. And that was it! She does go PP. I am thinking on taking her to pet smart, petco, anywhere possible to get her out. I was hoping she would calm down at home. But two weeks later,, and she is still very timid.


----------



## PaTony (Feb 7, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Do you have a crate for her? She might like the security of being in it when you're not with her. For now I would have your wife and kids kind of ignore her and just drop treats near her when they walk by, not really calling her or trying to pet her just yet. I believe it would help to have a trainer come out and evaluate her and give you some training help that could help build confidence. Thanks so much for taking her in, she'll need some time but she'll respond to your kindness


I don't have a crate that big. She is 90 lbs. :shocked:
She will not take treats at all. I have to bring her food and water in, and put it by my recliner, she will not eat if I don't. I know I am pampering, but I need her to eat and drink. I tried to give her a treat, that smelled like bacon. Heck, I wanted to eat it, smelled good! But no way! She will not take treats or anything. i would like to get my hands on the person that caused this!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Poor girl! I know you have the vet records but have you taken her to a vet since you've had her? She must be ready to explode!! I guess time and patience will be the answer


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would not take her to petsmart or any commercial pet store. I think it would just be way to much for her. Why don't you start a thread named "Behaviorist in Pittsburgh Area?" I really think you need some professional help with her. It's hard to walk that fine line between pampering and building confidence.

I would stop bringing her food and water. She will not starve herself. Even if you have to walk over to the dish to show her where it is but I think bringing it to her is making it worse.


----------



## PaTony (Feb 7, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I would not take her to petsmart or any commercial pet store. I think it would just be way to much for her. Why don't you start a thread named "Behaviorist in Pittsburgh Area?" I really think you need some professional help with her. It's hard to walk that fine line between pampering and building confidence.
> 
> I would stop bringing her food and water. She will not starve herself. Even if you have to walk over to the dish to show her where it is but I think bringing it to her is making it worse.


I wished I could affford a pro right now. But thats not in my budget. I am sure I will get her right, I think I just need some tips, and emotional help..

I just brought her dishes to her two days ago. She did starve herself for almost two weeks. Although my wife did yell at me for doing that. But she did eat. I guess it will take work. Which is fine. Just any helpful hints will be great!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Start looking for books for scared dogs. Even if you could afford a trainer/behaviorist every few weeks would be good. You don't need to go to weekly lessons. You get an evaluation, find the biggest thing to work on and work on it. When you are comfortable with that, then go back for the next session.


----------



## PaTony (Feb 7, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Start looking for books for scared dogs. Even if you could afford a trainer/behaviorist every few weeks would be good. You don't need to go to weekly lessons. You get an evaluation, find the biggest thing to work on and work on it. When you are comfortable with that, then go back for the next session.


I can check barnes and noble. And see what I can find. I also google it, and see what I come up with.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look on dogwise.com but before you do, let's get some recommendations for scared and abused dogs. No sense in wasting money on books that aren't the right ones. And you can find books much cheaper than Barnes and Nobles. 

I believe these might be a good start for you.
The other end of the leash
Scaredy Dog


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You can look at the rescue forum on here, a lot of people relate stories of their abused rescue dogs and what worked for them and ask questions of them. There's also a website Leerburg's Dog Training, 16,000 pages of dog training information, 300 free streaming videos, DVDs and Free Dog Training ebooks and they have a forum with lots of training help, there might be some info on there. They offer free online books and videos.


----------



## PaTony (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips, and direction to help! I truly appreciate it. 
I can't beleve I posted on this forum and took her out about an hour ago. And she finally took a poop! Thank gawd! 
I started running around the yard, and she did chase me, and was having fun, and then "stopped"!!
I guess it will take time. Of course I see my neighbor was looking out the window. ugh!! I guess it looked strange. Here's my girl!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's beautiful!! And very lucky to have you in her corner. Sounds like she's making some progress already and I'm sure she'll blossom with your love and care


----------



## PaTony (Feb 7, 2011)

Stosh said:


> She's beautiful!! And very lucky to have you in her corner. Sounds like she's making some progress already and I'm sure she'll blossom with your love and care


Thank you very much, she must have seen me searching the net for help. 
I guess it all takes time, when they were abused. Don't know what the odds were of her finally using the restroom an hour after I posted here. And running around for a few minutes. Found that odd.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yay!
By the way- she is beautiful-


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

PaTony said:


> Thank you very much, she must have seen me searching the net for help.
> I guess it all takes time, when they were abused. Don't know what the odds were of her finally using the restroom an hour after I posted here. And running around for a few minutes. Found that odd.


This may be off the wall but is it possible that you felt relief and a little more relaxed about her coming around after posting here and she felt that? Some of these dogs can be so sensitive to our moods that it really affects them. 

She is very lucky to have found you. Just keep calm and relaxed when around her and it will help put her at ease. It will take time and you should go slow with her and not push but in the end, it will so be worth it.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

PaTony said:


> I started running around the yard, and she did chase me, and was having fun, and then "stopped"!!
> I guess it will take time.


PaTony...this is just my opinion but the fact she chased you shows she has it in her to improve. The hard part now is to bring it out.

Remember anything POS she does, give her lots of praise.


----------



## PaTony (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I know it will all take time. I do show a "lot" of praise when she is doing good, and having fun. I am sure my neighbors think I am nuts. LOL
She seemed a bit more relaxed this morning also. I went out to shovel snow, and my wfie said she was walking around a little, instead of freaking out. She all of a sudden seems to be calming. I think she read my posts..:wild:
I never heard her bark yet. Probably will regret saying that later...LOL


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She knows you're trying that's for sure! Glad to hear she's relaxing a bit


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm having this same problem with Sasha (The me leaving and her freaking out problem). I found that it helped some to get her calmed down by going for a nice long walk; it wears her out, which seems to make her much calmer. She still feels like she has to follow me everywhere, but I think it does help some. Also, sticking to her routine seems to be key. Her current routine is we go out in the morning, I go to school, I come home from school and it's all about her in the evening. Yesterday I broke the routine by going to the movies with my cousin and my mom said she didn't stop crying the whole time I was gone. So, I'm thinking that since she's only been with us a little over a week sticking to her routine is WAY important. She needs to feel secure, and I think routines help them feel secure. Not sure if this helps, just my opinion.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Living with a fearful dog is certainly not easy. Sounds like your poor girl has gone through a lot.

Firstly, I would advise not rushing her. She's just joined your family. Her life has changed dramatically and that is stressful. Fearful dogs are often afraid of new things and everything is new for her now. Give her time to adapt to her new surroundings and realize that everything is okay. Don't push her. Don't force her to do things that she deems scary (if at all possible). She needs time to develop a bond with you, to learn that you can be trusted, before you want to attempt to reconcile some of her fears.

My dog is a fearful dog. I got her from the shelter when she was 2.5 years old. After having her for a week, I took her to the pet store on a busy Saturday for remedial socialization. My heart was in the right place but that was a HUGE mistake. She had no bond with me, didn't trust me, and was scared out of her mind. Four and a half years later, she still HATES going in to pet stores.

I would seriously advise finding a qualified trainer who uses confidence-building and positive methods to work with you. It really is so much easier to have help than to go it alone. I have a friend in the Pittsburgh, PA area and I can ask her for recommendations if you'd like.

If you really, absolutely cannot get a trainer, then I would recommend the following books:
Help For Your Fearful Dog by Nicole Wilde
The Cautious Canine by Patricia McConnell
A Guide to Living with & Training a Fearful Dog by Debbie Jacobs (I haven't read this one yet but it's highly recommended and I want it. You can also check out Debbie's site Fearful Dogs.)


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

I am far from an expert but wanted to tell you of our experience with a rescued rough collie. She came to us after no socialization whatsoever and she lived in a barn for five years. Paperwork claimed she didn't even know her name. She was SO traumatized. She drooled in the corner for one month we were so upset FOR her, but with work from her and us she began to slowly come around. It was six months before she would wag her tail...but once she did that she began to notice new things every day. She is still skittish over loud noises and WIND, but other than that she loves people now and other dogs. BLESS YOU for saving this beautiful girl...I do believe that with time she will be awakened to the wonders of people that really care and love her. Keep up the good work...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

have nothing to add to all the good suggestions already but just want to say that i hope (and believe), you will be rewarded in ways you cannot even imagine for helping this dog. many blessings to you and your family, and to your girl. did i miss it, what is her name?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How are you doing Tony? Is she starting to open up to you and your family?

I think you really need to start by breaking down the behaviors. Start noting what she is scared of and making a list. Then you'll know what fears you need to overcome.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm wondering how you're doing too, tony. everything okay?


----------

